
Show HN: Clojure Redis pubsub client with keep-alive heart beats - aravind_b
https://github.com/aravindbaskaran/redis-pubsub
======
ryanbertrand
Very nice! Quick observation, what is the purpose of the # suffix on your
variables? I haven’t seen this much and would like to know what it signals,
etc.

~~~
aravind_b
Thanks! If you are referring to the # in this area of the code -
[https://github.com/aravindbaskaran/redis-
pubsub/blob/master/...](https://github.com/aravindbaskaran/redis-
pubsub/blob/master/src/redis_pubsub/core.clj#L29) \- then that refers to a
Clojure macros autogensym for symbols created within the macro. If the # is
removed, the symbol is resolved from the top namespace where the macro
expands. If you are up for some more reading on the weird symbols of Clojure,
I have it here - [https://hackernoon.com/clojure-macros-lessons-from-
unspoken-...](https://hackernoon.com/clojure-macros-lessons-from-unspoken-
symbols-c4945d8ed8bf)

~~~
ryanbertrand
It is now clear I don’t write enough macros :)

Your blog post was great. Thanks for the share.

